# Papers, forms and contracts - the legal stuff



## 7enderbender (Feb 2, 2012)

Hope this is the right place. I'm looking for a quick and easy fix - I know, usually not a good starting point but I don't have the time right now for extensive research on this rather complex issue so I was hoping somebody has dealt with this before.

I just did a few shots for a political campaign (U.S.) and I'm donating the work and the use of the shots to the campaign. Their manager is working on the paperwork that comes with that as far as the trappings of campaign finance stuff is concerned.

While I'm at it I want them to sign the most basic form/template that allows them indefinite use for the candidate and the campaign but not necessarily beyond and I want to make sure that the rights to the pictures remain with me. I'm probably not finding the right words right now but I hope you know where I'm getting at. I want to keep this as simple and short as possible not create unnecessary work for anyone or pay for legal fees or anything like that. Any links to templates for that purpose would be fabulous.

Thanks


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 18, 2012)

I use this now 

http://www.vmrelease.com/

super simple to use


----------



## MTL-CPS_shooter (Feb 18, 2012)

Just at least remember to include at some point in your release -"All rights reserved"
And as clear as you wrote above -"to be strictly used for the campaign puposes from date A to date B "...


----------

